
The world's 13th-best Donkey Kong player has something to prove - brissmyr
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5167656/the-worlds-13th-best-donkey-kong-player-has-something-to-prove
======
jchung
For those who haven't seen "King of Kong", it's an excellent film. Strongly
recommended.

